# 1940's Pinup Girl Makeover



## Stephie Baby (Jun 3, 2008)

At the end of June, I have to makeovers for some 1940's singers. Anyway, a few of the singers have acne scars and I've never applied make up to anyone with scarring. So what would be the best way to cover the scars up without a cakey think foundation?

Also, as far as 1940's pinup girl styles, does anyone have any eyeshadow and lip color recommendations? I looked up a few images and its just mainly red lips with really natural eyes. Is there any other types of styles that fall into the pinup girl category? TIA!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 3, 2008)

I mean, I don't know how her scarring is, but if it's mainly discoloration, I would suggest Studio Fix Fluid topped with some MSFN.

I think PinUp makeup is generally just the neutral eyes and red lips.  Dita von Teese is a classic modern day pinup girl and that's almost all she does.  I personally enjoy using matte and stain e/s with this kind of look.

When I do pinup looks, I love to accentuate my eyes with falsies.

The specific colors that you choose depends on the skin tone of your client.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 3, 2008)

Another vote for neutral eyes, thick false lashes (definitely focus more on volume than length) and lovely red lips.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 3, 2008)

I recommend this website: The Puppini Sisters
They are a group of 40s singers and if you click on the first girl's picture, she has a Q and A with makeup advice. She seems to use mainly MAC products, too


----------



## Joceline (Jun 4, 2008)

i love the pin up look..its really simple..
-black eyeliner to define the eyes 
-red lips to make them pop!
 go to pinupgirlclothing.com


----------



## frocher (Jun 4, 2008)

..........


----------



## macedout (Jun 5, 2008)

mac red l/s would be great too!


----------

